
IOTA – Next Generation Blockchain - shilch
https://iota.org/
======
hahahaha23
iota is scammy

[https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2017/12/12/iota-
partnership-...](https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2017/12/12/iota-partnership-
microsoft-marketplace/)

[https://medium.com/@neha/cryptographic-vulnerabilities-in-
io...](https://medium.com/@neha/cryptographic-vulnerabilities-in-
iota-9a6a9ddc4367)

[https://hackernoon.com/why-i-find-iota-deeply-
alarming-934f1...](https://hackernoon.com/why-i-find-iota-deeply-
alarming-934f1908194b)

